# Audyssey or Audyssey Flat, which way do you set it?



## NBPk402

I have always been setting my Denon 4520 to Audyssey until the other day when I read that the Audyssey setting is for little or no room treatments. The Audyssey Flat setting is for heavily treated rooms. 

Since my setup has a shelf filter of +12db it was essentially negating that with the Audyssey setting. I have since set it to Audyssey Flat and it gave me more top end (like i have wanted all along).

How are you setting it... Please respond including whether or not your room is treated or not too.


----------



## primetimeguy

I've gone back and forth, I now use the reference curve as default but switch to flat for some movies and some music. Just depends.


----------



## primetimeguy

Oh, and I have treatments behind the 3 front channels and first reflection points on side walls.


----------



## NBPk402

primetimeguy said:


> Oh, and I have treatments behind the 3 front channels and first reflection points on side walls.


Do you notice much of a difference on the high end... Is it only the high end you notice as being different?


----------



## JBrax

Are you still trying to get the "magic" back?


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Are you still trying to get the "magic" back?


Nope, I got it back, and then I found the one part that I had thought might still be lacking... The top end is a higher now. The midrange, and upper bass have the magic in them. Now my top end is more, but I still haven't decided if I would rather have it be less like it used to be.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Don't notice big change in upper end in Audyssey flat. I will try it again today. My HT is heavily treated


----------



## NBPk402

Dwight Angus said:


> Don't notice big change in upper end in Audyssey flat. I will try it again today. My HT is heavily treated


Our setup had a definite increase in upper end frequency response. :T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

My room has no treatments and I use the Audyssey setting. I've tried Audyssey Flat, but it sounds horrible. (From memory - not always a good way to proceed - I would say that the upper mids sounded bloated and the overall sound was somewhat harsher.)


----------



## primetimeguy

ellisr63 said:


> Do you notice much of a difference on the high end... Is it only the high end you notice as being different?


Yes, I notice more high end for the Flat curve. Sometimes that still sounds ok, or sometimes even better. Usually at loud volumes it tends to start sounding harsh. I also tend to boost the sub a couple db if I switch to the Flat curve to better balance out the added highs.


----------



## NBPk402

primetimeguy said:


> Yes, I notice more high end for the Flat curve. Sometimes that still sounds ok, or sometimes even better. Usually at loud volumes it tends to start sounding harsh. I also tend to boost the sub a couple db if I switch to the Flat curve to better balance out the added highs.


i was listening to Dire Straits- Brothers in Arms, "The Mans too Strong" (5.1 SACD) last night with the flat position, and I was shocked as to how much bass is actually on the disc. So I don't need to up my bass any... It is a nice combo for the bottom end, and top end right now.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I had a chance to listen to Audyssey flat & it does have more top end. So I agree with your finding.
Sounds great.


----------



## waynea

I found I preferred audyssey when setting up a car, but it seems too bright in my room. I remember reading that audyssey flat may be better when you are sitting very close to the speakers as one would be in a car.


----------

